# pregnant 5 month old swordtail



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so my female swordtail is prego. She is the daughter of the maile sword i have and her mother passed about a month after them being born.

My question is, it has been about a moth being pregant. I noticed today she is pooping alot and the belly is super large. I put her in a breeder trap thinking it is likely she may give birth soon. Is the constant pooping a sign she will have them soon?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not that I have ever noticed. What did you feed last?


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

i feed them a littlew before 6pm and was pooping then. I havent noticed it much now but she has gone about 4 times each one being about 1/2 inch long. Also feed them Omega One Small Color pellets.


----------

